# food in singapore



## hkst (Feb 16, 2010)

I am going to relocate to singapore for working..
i am wondering which area has the most good chinese food & safe..

i am considering Clementi...is it a good pick? thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

Gong Xi Fa Cai.

Have you been to Singapore ?

Singapore has good street food, everywhere in the City State .. 

Don't fret too much .. 

Once here, you will just blend in seamlessly.


----------



## simonlim (Feb 27, 2010)

There is food everywhere and safe. Biggest decision you'll make is how spicy a dish you can handle. go to hungrygowhere for some good background about what's there


----------



## D^Quixote (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Hkst,

Chinese food is so not going to be a problem when you're here  You can find a coffee shop serving good Chinese food almost every few blocks away. Clementi's great, near to town and you can even drop by Holland Village for a more international selection of food if you feel like it. 

If you're a foodie, try to check out Restaurant Week that's coming up in March! About 50 mid-high end restaurants will be offering 3-course set dinners for $35++. First time it's happening in Singapore. The website's here, if you or anyone else is interested. Sounds to me like a great chance to try out all the nice restaurants on the cheap . I think you have to make reservations first though. Happy eating!


----------



## Ramona-Lisa (Mar 24, 2010)

Totally agree!! Chinese food everywhere and good things too... But anyone can recommend where to go for BRUNCH in SIngapore?


----------

